

The Xbox One Just Had A Very Bad Day - ValentineC
http://kotaku.com/the-xbox-one-just-had-a-very-bad-day-511766497

======
frozenport
As a Dreamcast owner I know that sometimes the life of a console exceeds
expectations, Requiring constant connection is unfair to the user.

------
dagurp
Forget about going to a friends house to play a game you just bought. Gaming
has become less and less social.

------
e3pi
Thank you for this hour's Redmond schadenfreude fix! From `Devices' to
`Services' the entire retreating front looks like Microsoft's Stalingrad.
Anything left intact in Ballmer's bunker?! Hoorah!

------
chris_wot
No point buying one then.

